# How to easily enable/disable full screen mode?



## Fido (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm wondering if there's a way to engage full screen viewing mode (in Library and Develop mode) using a single keystroke. I've tried all the viewing options ("Full screen", "Full screen, hide panels", etc). There doesn't seem to be a way to instantly get back to the previous viewing mode. For example, full screen, hide panels mode can't be reversed without manually re-enabling each of the panels, apparently. I'm just looking for a key sequence that simple enables a 1''% full screen mode (some apps use shift-enter or similar, and Esc to disable). Does anyone know of a trick? Or perhaps a 3rd party script or plug-in? I'm aware of the slideshow feature but it's even more inconvenient. Thanks!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you tryed "Tab" and "Tab" again or "Shift-Tab"?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 29, 2010)

In addition to Denis's hot keys, there's the &lt;F&gt; key that cycles the window through the Full screen modes. &lt;Tab&gt; and &lt;Shift&gt;&lt;Tab&gt; only expose or hide the panels. Likewise &lt;&gt; toggles the filter bar and &lt;T&gt; togglers the tool bar.


----------



## joemontana57 (Mar 29, 2010)

F11 is a pretty universal windows key for viewing full screen. 


[quote author=Fido link=topic=9453.msg63666#msg63666 date=126989'134]
Hi, I'm wondering if there's a way to engage full screen viewing mode (in Library and Develop mode) using a single keystroke. I've tried all the viewing options ("Full screen", "Full screen, hide panels", etc). There doesn't seem to be a way to instantly get back to the previous viewing mode. For example, full screen, hide panels mode can't be reversed without manually re-enabling each of the panels, apparently. I'm just looking for a key sequence that simple enables a 1''% full screen mode (some apps use shift-enter or similar, and Esc to disable). Does anyone know of a trick? Or perhaps a 3rd party script or plug-in? I'm aware of the slideshow feature but it's even more inconvenient. Thanks!

[/quote]


----------



## Fido (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, Joe! F11 activates the Secondary Display. I had assumed this was for a second monitor but it conveniently pops up on top of the app window. I can manually maximize the size of this secondary windows by dragging the corner. It seems to remember the size for subsequent uses (but not always). So far it works better than Tab.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to use that too but I need to re-map to F13 or it won't work on my Mac. F11 & F12 are the volume keys and I don't won't to change them. It would be nice to be able to hit just one key like Aperture.


----------

